# Mancare a qualcuno



## Guy

Se ‘ci manchi’ significa “We miss you” ad inglese
poi fa ‘a Barbara manchi’ significa “Barbara misses you”
o semplice “Barbara manchi” ?
C’è un modo migliore dirla?
Grazie
Guy


----------



## Elisa68

Guy said:
			
		

> Se ‘ci manchi’ significa “We miss you” in inglese
> poi dire ‘a Barbara manchi’ significa “Barbara misses you”
> o semplicemente “Barbara manchi” ?
> C’è un modo migliore per dirlo?
> Grazie
> Guy


 
Hi Guy,
(minor corrections, please correct mine!!! )

Yes in English _ci manchi_ is "we miss you"
and the correct one for Barbara misses you is:
_a Barbara manchi_ or _(tu) manchi a Barbara._
_Barbara manchi _does not make sense in Italian (unless you want to say that Barbara did not make something, but I do not think this is the context)

If you give more context it is possible to give more options.


----------



## Jana337

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Hi Guy,
> (minor corrections, please correct mine!!! )
> 
> Yes in English _ci manchi_ is "we miss you"
> and the correct one for Barbara misses you is:
> _a Barbara manchi_ or _(tu) manchi a Barbara._
> _Barbara manchi _does not make sense in Italian (unless you want to say that Barbara did not make something, but I do not think this is the context)
> 
> If you give more context it * is will be*  possible to give more options.


"Please correct mine" in this context means "please correct my corrections" which IMO you didn't want to say.

Moreover, I cannot figure out in which sense "Barbara manchi" could mean "Barbara did not make something". Could you clarify this, please?

Jana


----------



## Elisa68

Thanks, Jana! 

Hai ragione non era molto chiaro!

Mancare nel senso di sottrarsi, mancare nel fare qualcosa (to shirk a duty?)

Barbara manchi di parola = Barbara tu non mantieni le promesse (to not keep a promise)

Puo' essere usato anche in maniera assoluta nel significato di sbagliare (to do wrong)

Ho mancato nei confronti di A = Ho sbagliato con A

Does it make sense?


----------



## Jana337

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Jana!
> 
> Hai ragione non era molto chiaro!
> 
> Mancare nel senso di sottrarsi, mancare nel fare qualcosa (to shirk a duty?)
> 
> Barbara manchi di parola = Barbara tu non mantieni le promesse (to not keep a promise)
> 
> Puo' essere usato anche in maniera assoluta nel significato di sbagliare (to do wrong)
> 
> Ho mancato nei confronti di A = Ho sbagliato con A
> 
> Does it make sense?


Sìsì! 
Sarebbe stato chiaro anche prima se tu avessi messo una virgola tra Barbara e manchi: Barbara, manchi di parola! 

Grazie,

Jana


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie a te!!!


----------



## Silvia

Guy said:
			
		

> ‘a Barbara manchi’ significa “Barbara misses you”
> o semplice “Barbara manchi” ?
> C’è un modo migliore dirla?


 Ciao Guy, anzitutto ti consiglio di usare la funzione di ricerca (search button) prima di aprire un thread, secondo le disposizioni generali di WR, perché il verbo mancare è stato già discusso ampiamente e puoi continuare la discussione esistente.

C'è un modo migliore per dire "manchi a Barbara" o "a Barbara manchi"? Sì, la più comune è "Barbara sente la tua mancanza". Questo se stiamo parlando di normale conversazione.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I was speaking with kan3malato on MSN Messenger and I tried to say something about going away in a few weeks (in vacanza) and he used the verb "mancare" which I know as "to need", he later said. "Luca says:
In Italian we say "mancano" "days or week "from now to the day when you leave.", I couldn't give examples because I wasn't totally sure of what he was trying to tell me.

What is the rule for using "to need" between "now" and "then"..

Is it something like "Sunday needs one day to be Monday" ? ecc ecc?


----------



## Yolandasiatica

You conjugate the verb "mancare" in Italian in the third singular and plural to say "(time clause) is/are left".

"(There are) only two days left for the party!" "Mancano solo due giorni per la festa!".

You can also use "mancare" in a reflexive way referring to something that you lack or something that is missing ("avevo 5 euro ma ora me ne mancano 2!").

And, of course, it's also used with a direct object meaning "missing someone" ("mi manchi così tanto!!")

I'm not a native speaker, so wait for better answers from real Italians  .

Yolanda


----------



## Giannaclaudia

You are right Yolanda. 
Mancano due settimane: two weeks are left for.."

Il verbo mancare si traduce in molti modi diversi in inglese, alcuni te li ha già suggeriti Yolanda.


----------



## lsp

Mancare (to lack) works like piacere (to please) for those of us who are native English speakers. It takes a little getting used to, because it seems opposite of what we're trying to say.

To say: I like the books, you must say: Mi piacciono i libri.
The literal translation of Mi piaciono i libri is The books are pleasing to me.

To say I miss them, you must say Mi mancano. 
Mancare literally means to lack. Mi mancano is literally They are lacking to me.


----------



## Alxmrphi

WR Dictionary says it means "to need", I've just checked and it does say "lack" aswel.

I got the answer I wanted, though some new ones popped up, as they always do, but I've learnt to be content with the answer I wanted so I'm not hindered.

Manco la mia ragazza. = I miss my girlfriend.
Mancano solo due ore fine ad allora = There are only two hours until then.

ecc ecc..

But when would you use it in the third person singular to translate time from then until now, or between hours/weeks etc.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

> Mi manca la mia ragazza. = I miss my girlfriend


 


> To say: I like the books, you must say: Mi piacciono i libri.
> The literal translation of Mi piacciono i libri is The books are pleasing to me.
> 
> To say I miss them, you must say Mi mancano.
> Mancare literally means to lack. Mi mancano is literally They are lacking to me.


 
Alcune imperfezioni, if you don't mind.


----------



## lsp

Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> Alcune imperfezioni, if you don't mind.


Thanks, I was editing my post at the same time you were. As you can see from my reason for editing comment, I should wait until the coffee is ready before posting on a Sunday morning!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Never mind, your Italian is perfect!
G


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ohh, it just clicked what lsp said about it being like piacere..


----------



## DanyD

Something you may find useful:

once an English boy said: "Manco te e Giulia molto"; this sounds very similar to "Manco a te e a Giulia molto", which is the very opposite!

Of course we didn't have problems to understand what he wanted to say that time, but you may want to know that by using English structure with "piacere" and "mancare" you go closer to the opposite meaning than to the real one.


----------



## Alxmrphi

What do both of them mean?

Manco te e Giulia molto = I miss you and Giulia a lot.
Manco a te e a Giulia molto = I... 

?


----------



## die

"Manco te e giulia molto" no ha molto senso, forse è "Mi mancate molto te e Giulia=I really miss you and Giulia" 
La seconda "Manco a te e a Giulia molto (manco molto a te e a Giulia sounds better)=Giulia and you really miss me"


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Mi mancate molto TU e Giulia.

_Mi manchi te_ è una parlata molto nordica, ma non corretta.


----------



## die

sì, hai ragione 

scusate


----------



## Alxmrphi

I am frustrated confused now.. with mancare..

Please, all I want, no "try this" cos it's really annoying me now, please can someone just give me the translations for these sentences.

I miss you
I miss her
I miss him
I miss them
I miss us
She misses me
She misses him
She misses them
We miss him
We miss her
They miss me
They miss us
They miss him

PLEASE, then I can see an established pattern and it will all be clear, I've seen enough stupid crappy websites trying to explain this and I apologise for the tone of this post, I just wanna pull my hair out.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Here it is, Alex.



			
				Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> I am frustrated confused now.. with mancare..
> 
> Please, all I want, no "try this" cos it's really annoying me now, please can someone just give me the translations for these sentences.
> 
> I miss you  Mi manchi / Mi mancate (pl)
> I miss her  Mi manca
> I miss him  Mi manca (lui)
> I miss them  Mi mancano
> I miss us    A me manchiamo noi  (very odd in Italian)
> She misses me  Le manco
> She misses him   Le manca lui
> She misses them  Le mancano loro
> We miss him  Ci manca (lui)
> We miss her  Ci manca (lei)
> They miss me  Manco loro
> They miss us   Manchiamo loro
> They miss him  Lui manca a loro
> 
> PLEASE, then I can see an established pattern and it will all be clear, I've seen enough stupid crappy websites trying to explain this and I apologise for the tone of this post, I just wanna pull my hair out.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Now to write the rule..

* The person who is "being" missed, is the subject of the verb.
* The person who misses (what would normally be the subject) is an indirect object pronoun?

I thought I had it and I covered up the English part of the screen and tried to read them and kept getting it wrong.

Again...

GRRRRR!!!! 

Ok, how about..

To think of it like..

"I am missing to her" = "She misses me" ?
is this true in all cases?

*[edit]*
Thinking of it like that, and then looking at it and seeing the subject of the verb as "what is missing", it made sense..
Here are some examples I am going to try (without looking above) although I've probably put them up there somewhere.

* I miss him = He is missing to me = Lui manca a me = Lui mi manca.
 She misses them = They are missing to her = mancano a le = le mancano.
 I miss us = We are missing to me = Manchiamo a me = mi manchiamo.
 He misses her = She is missing to him = Lei manca a lui = Lei gli manca.
 They miss you (tu) = You (tu) are missing to them = manchi a loro = stays the same, loro follows verb.*

Please tell me this is right?


----------



## ElaineG

> "I am missing to her" = "She misses me" ?


 
That's the way I learned it.  In fact, now I've been known to slip up and say in English "you are missing to me", which sounds dumb!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks Elaine, I tried it, have I got the translations right?


----------



## kan3malato

Hi!!


> I miss us = We are missing to me = Manchiamo a me = mi manchiamo.


Ma ha senso in Italiano? Does it make sense?


----------



## Necsus

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> GRRRRR!!!!
> *I miss him = He is missing to me = a me manca lui = Lui mi manca.  *
> *She misses them = They are missing to her = a lei mancano loro = le mancano.  *
> *I miss us = We are missing to me = a me manchiamo noi = mi manchiamo.  *(this sentence doesn't really make sense...)
> *He misses her = She is missing to him = a lui manca lei = Lei gli manca.  *
> *They miss you (tu) = You (tu) are missing to them = a loro manchi tu = tu manchi loro - stays the same, loro follows verb.  *
> Please tell me this is right?


Ciao, Alex. It seems all correct to me, I just changed those sentence to make them more similar to the English construction...
Anyway, just to understand, maybe you can imagine the translation of English "*to miss*" as "*sentire la mancanza di*", so you maintain English construction and you don't mix up subject and object...
*I miss him = Io sento la sua mancanza (di lui)*
*I miss Marco = Io sento la mancanza di Marco*
*She misses them = Lei sente la loro mancanza*
*She misses her friends = Lei sente la mancanza degli amici*
*He misses her = Lui sente la sua mancanza (di lei) *
*He misses her sister = Lui sente la mancanza della sorella
*I hope it helps.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Pheeww, partly relieved. Thanks!


----------



## DanyD

die said:
			
		

> "Manco te e giulia molto" no ha molto senso, forse è "Mi mancate molto te e Giulia=I really miss you and Giulia"
> La seconda "Manco a te e a Giulia molto (manco molto a te e a Giulia sounds better)=Giulia and you really miss me"


 
"Manco te e Giulia molto" was said by an English in fact:
you can obtain it by translating the English sentence word by word.

Bravo Alex!
I know it's Italian that's strange when you've got to use "piacere" and "mancare", not English.


----------



## disegno

kan3malato said:
			
		

> I miss us = We are missing to me = Manchiamo a me = mi manchiamo.
> 
> Ma ha senso in Italiano? Does it make sense?



Non ha molto senso neanche in inglese...solo nel contesto di mancare come eravamo.

The only thing that comes to mind in English is that you might hear this said by a boyfriend or girlfriend, who have broken up and are no longer a couple. They might refer to the fact that they miss how they used to be together..."I miss us (as a couple).


----------



## Londoner06

Buongiorno, again  

I'm practising my _mancare, _if someone has the time to  or  these for me, I'll be eternally grateful.

Here goes:

1. I missed the opportunity: _Ho mancato l’occasione._

2. Nothing is missing: _Non manca nulla._

3. 3 soldiers were missing: _Mancavano tre soldati._

4. There is no lack of opportunity: _Le occasioni non mancano._

5. 100 euros are missing: Mancano 100 euro.

6. He lacks courage: _Gli manca il coraggio._

7. I don’t have time to explain it to you: _Mi manca il tempo per spiegarti._

8. This vegetable soup is missing salt: _Questa minestra manca di sale. _

9. It’s a quarter to 2:00: _Manca un quarto alle due._

10. He’s been away from home for 2 months: _Manca da casa da due mesi._

11. We miss them: _Ci mancano._

12. Did you miss me? Ti sono mancato?

13. What I miss most: _Ciò che mi manca di più._

Grazie,

Alex


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Londoner06 said:


> Buongiorno, again
> 
> I'm practising my _mancare, _if someone has the time to  these for me, I'll be eternally grateful.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> 1. I missed the opportunity: _Ho *perso* l’occasione._
> 
> 2. Nothing is missing: _Non manca nulla._
> 
> 3. 3 soldiers were missing: _ tre soldati* erano dispersi*._
> 
> 4. There is no lack of opportunity: _Le occasioni non mancano._
> 
> 5. 100 euros are missing: Mancano 100 euro.
> 
> 6. He lacks courage: _Gli manca il coraggio._
> 
> 7. I don’t have time to explain it to you: _Mi manca *(non ho)* il tempo per spiegarti. *ok*_
> 
> 8. This vegetable soup is missing salt: _Questa minestra manca di sale. _
> 
> 9. It’s a quarter to 2:00: _Manca un quarto alle due._
> 
> 10. He’s been away from home for 2 months: _Manca da casa da due mesi._
> 
> 11. We miss them: _Ci mancano. *ok*_
> 
> 12. Did you miss me? Ti sono mancato? *ok*
> 
> 13. What I miss most: _Ciò che mi manca di più. *ok*_
> 
> Grazie,
> 
> Alex


----------



## valy822

Londoner06 said:


> Buongiorno, again
> 
> I'm practising my _mancare, _if someone has the time to  or  these for me, I'll be eternally grateful.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> 1. I missed the opportunity: _Ho mancato l’occasione. _ LOL it's like _ho_ _perso_ sounds better than _ho mancato_ to my ears;anyway I don't believe _ho mancato_ is wrong.
> 
> 2. Nothing is missing: _Non manca nulla._ *OK*
> 
> 3. 3 soldiers were missing: _Mancavano tre soldati._ *OK*
> 
> 4. There is no lack of opportunity: _Le occasioni non mancano._ *OK*
> 
> 5. 100 euros are missing: Mancano 100 euro. *OK*
> 
> 6. He lacks courage: _Gli manca il coraggio._ *OK*
> 
> 7. I don’t have time to explain it to you: _Mi manca il tempo per spiegartelo._ *OK* you missed the IT! / non ho tempo per spiegartelo
> 
> 8. This vegetable soup is missing salt: _Questa minestra manca di sale._ *OK* / a questa minestra manca il sale
> 
> 9. It’s a quarter to 2:00: _Manca un quarto d'ora alle due._ *OK*
> 
> 10. He’s been away from home for 2 months: _Manca da casa da due mesi._ *OK*
> 
> 11. We miss them: _Ci mancano._ *OK*
> 
> 12. Did you miss me? Ti sono mancato? *OK*
> 
> 13. What I miss most: _Ciò che mi manca di più._ *OK*
> 
> Grazie,
> 
> Alex


 
That's excellent Alex..just a few corrections!

PS. Problems with the number of the images!


----------



## valy822

Londoner06 said:


> Thank you for taking the time Paul. So does the *ok *mean that there are better alternatives to 11, 12, 13? Just curious.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Alex


 

I don't think so Alex...maybe Paul had the same problem with the number of images which is allowed in a text!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nope, but you can't use more than 8  in the same post..


----------



## Londoner06

I wanted to edit my post to thank you BOTH for your expert advice.

I didn't know about the "8 image rule". I do indeed learn something new everyday."

Ciao,

Alex


----------



## pazdominguez

It's such a confusing word for me when I try to put it in sentences.
*S*uch is... I miss *yo*u. Is it, Mi manco da te? *T*i manco? 
*A*nd what does one use for the polite format?

*T*hanks


----------



## stella_maris_74

Hi Pazdominguez,
did you actually read through this thread? 
See, for example, Giannaclaudia's post, #23

Also, please remember to capitalize properly and to avoid chatspeak - this is a Language forum and we are very keen on this kind of details


----------



## pazdominguez

*T*hanks, the threats are very long.
I'll check my spelling and capitalizing for the future.


----------



## Lady Hawk

"Manco te e Giulia molto"....non so nulla del contesto ma potrebbe anche voler dire "Nemmeno tu e Giulia molto"....in dialetto romano (non so se anche altri dialetti li usano) "manco" è usato col significato di "nemmeno"
Just for reference!!!!!


----------



## Vespa2

If I wanted to say I miss him would it be melo manca?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Vespa2 said:


> If I wanted to say I miss him would it be melo manca?



It would be* (lui) mi manca*.
It is '_he is missing to me_' or '_he, to me, is missing_'.

If the context is clear who is being talked about you wouldn't include the subject pronoun (he/lui), but if it's not clear then you would need to use it.
In your sentence there is a '*lo*' that I think all English learners of Italian feel is necessary, because it feels like there should be an object form 'him/lo' in the sentence, but it's an unusual structure (like _piacere_) where the object of the English form (_I miss *him*_) is the subject of the Italian form (_*Lui* mi manca_).

Lui mi manca
He to me is missing


----------



## ladymbl

If I want to say, "I miss you and my friends in class", what form of mancare would I use:

Mi mancano tu e i miei amici in classe 
or
Mi mancate tu e i miei amici in classe
or
Mi manchi tu e i  miei amici in classe


----------



## Tellure

ladymbl said:


> If I want to say, "I miss you and my friends in class", what form of mancare would I use:
> 
> Mi mancano tu e i miei amici in classe
> or
> Mi mancate tu e i miei amici in classe
> or
> Mi manchi tu e i  miei amici in classe



"Mi mancate, tu e gli amici di classe".


----------

